# Commercial Signs



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I have uploaded a new sheet of signs in the member files area. This sheet include commercial signs for your layout buildings including gas stations, hotels, stores, and various other businesses.

Commercial Signs


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Another great, useful, collection. Thanks.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

These signs sound fascinating, however I couldn't get the link to work. I sent a private message recently on this. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here are the updated links to the signs and posters:

 1919 posters
 1939 posters 
 1942 posters
 1949 posters
1984 posters
commercial signs
license plates
safety posters


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

Thank you so much. 

Alan


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat set of posters. 

Would you share with us what technique you used to amass such a collection? 
I will want some specific to the RGS up through, but not later than, 1915. 

Moon auto works-never heard of it before!


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Don,
The technique is relatively simple ... I steal them from cyberspace!

I start by using an Internet search engine (Google, Bing, etc.) to find a particular subject. For example "1949 movies" or "1939 advertisements", or "Colorado license plates" ... you get the idea. You can be as specific or as generic as you want. I set the search engine to display image results. I scroll through the resultant images until I find one I like. I right click on the image and save it to my computer as a jpeg image, giving it a name that makes sense to me.

After I have the images copied to my computer, I open them up with Microsoft Office Picture Manager (included with Microsoft Office.) I use Picture Manager to crop, size, or otherwise adjust each image for my needs. I re-save them with a different name so that I still have the originals if needed.

I insert the modified images onto a single page on Microsoft PowerPoint. I adjust the sizes of each image as needed to fit on the sheet. When the sheet is full, I save it as a PDF file that can be printed on a single 8 1/2 x 11 inch sheet of paper or celluloid.

Another good source of images is the Library of Congress. This is where I got most of the OWI/FSA and WPA images (safety posters, WWII posters, etc.). Here is the link: Library of Congress


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the methods. 
You gave me at least 3 I hadn't thought of, plus searching the Library of Congress


----------



## PawPaw (Jun 8, 2012)

Don, the Moon auto was made in St. Louis, Mo. Dan


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is another set of signs. Not for buildings, but for use around the layout.

Garden RR signs


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here are a few signs to "glamorize" your workshop with tasteful 40's and 50's era pin-up gals on trains.
Train Pinups


----------

